# does any one own a shih tzu??



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya just wondered if anyone here is a shih tzu owner?? I have had our little girl kookie since october and have wondered whether she is a full shih tzu or not. 
she has the markings, the fur (although clipped) and the short stocky frame, but she has a long snout not the flat muzzle you usually see. I took her in as my DHs uncle didnt like her and thought she made a good football    . they say she is pure bred but i have my doubts as she is also similar to look at to a norfolk terrier. I will try to get a picture of her up loaded to see what you think.

Corrina


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there Carrie3479 .

Soooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear your poor little Kookie was not wanted anymore & thankfully you took her under your wing - My StepDad knew of a poor little shih tzu that was badly abused & we luckily managed to rehome it with a school friend of mine many years ago ............. hard to believe that such a cute doggy was hated so much .

My Mum had a cute little shih tzu many, many years ago when I was an ickle girl - his name was Coco (after Coco The Clown, as he was always up to mischief lol) - he was soooooooooooooooo sweet, but sadly died of old age .

He was a pedigree pup & I can deff remember him having a flat nose - would be interested to see a pic of your Kookie to see if he is the same as what I remember of Coco .*_


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a shih tzu she is only 4 months old and she has a flat face and buldgy frog eyes lol. She is my beautiful little baby and in need of a trim now lol. I will put apic of poppy on so you can see her.
Luv sally x x
Oh and as for dh's uncle someone should try using him as a football see how he likes it


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Thanks very much for showing us the pic .

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, what a cutie Poppy is- soooooooooooooo brings back memories of our little bundle of mischief Coco*_.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

She thinks she is some sore of lion or something   She has started growling and barking at anything and anyone when we are on walks. It makes me laugh coz she wouldnt get far if she bit anything coz her baby teeth have come out so she is gummy


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Funny you should say that - I remember being told that they were used to protect their owners from dragons in ancient China .

I remember our Coco having really funny teeth - all uneven & tiny, just added to his overall cuteness .*_


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Corrina Did you manage to get a pic sorted of you iccle doggy??
Blue you made me laugh with the teeth thing. Poppys bottom teeth are just begging to stick out so she looks like she is smiling


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

ive got a 6 yr old shih tzu, she always sticks her teeth out like shes smiling when im putting her dinner out lol


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Poppy has been trimmed and looks loads better. But it does make her bottom teeth stick out more


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If he's got a longer muzzle he could well be a lhasa apso. They are v similar looking to the ****zu, but you can tell the diff when they're side by side.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi 
i have a 6yr old beautiful shih tzu, she is my princess!  We got her at 19mths from wales where we went to get a puppy but they didnt have any and they said they had a female left over! My dh said we will take a look and the man brought her out all covered in sawdust and her tail matted to her back legs so she couldnt stand...i took one look at her and said we will take her...i didnt care at the time that you shouldnt do that and that she might be ill or dying i wanted to take her away fromthis  horrible man and care for her.
Luckily she was passed at the vets and i took her all the way home to herts on my lap!  I de-matted her and she has been my fellow follwer ever since!!

She recently has gotten some tiny lumps on her tum and although the vet says they are movable so thats good and not to worry she has now got 3!

I dont know what id do with out her,, she is my rock!

Would love to keep intouch with any other shih tzu owners or even meet up xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww what a horrid man i would have done the same too   
Poppy is so naughty she attacks my chikens and rabbits   Dont know why coz my other dog who is alot bigger than her doesnt ? But she is still a little sweety bless her.
She is very comical she dances when i talk to her. She sits on the floor and sort of jumps about barking its really funny


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrrhhhhh bless!  Lillie (my shihtzu) has mad moments where she dashes around the place, and pounces its sooo funny then she stops and snuggles up..

Lillie has a blue eye ~ its slightly smaller than 'norm' but she can see perfectly..its just one of those things but we were told this is why she was left! I think its cute and she is my special girl!

We went to get another shihtzu pup last april but instead came back with a poodle!  My hubby fell in love with it..its a male all black suppose to be toy (same size as my lil's who is smaller than norm size shihtzu's) but he is more minature cos he can stand over her!  Luckily they love each other and get well!  But i hope when we get abigger place we will get another shihtzu one day as they are perfect companiions!!


What colours is poppy? Lillie is golden/white but this time of yr more ginger lol 

Do u think u will breed her?


xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Poppy is gold with a black beard   She looks like a cross between the wookie and an ewok off star wars lol. Her nic name is wookie  
I want to breed her. My sister in law has a poodle and was thinking about mating her with him to get a shih poo. He is the same colour as her too which is nice.
Are you gonna breed? My problem is i will want to keep them all   I used to breed rabbits but i now have 6 rabbits    i also used to breed lovebirds but kept them so had 6 of them too


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I wanted to breed my jack russell with a shihtzu, to make little jack shihts.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i wont breed lillie now as she is 6 and her cycles were never regular (dh says like mother)!    But if you were thinking of breeding poppy i would advise breeding her with another shihtzu cos of their flat noses and size (This can lead onto health probs if mixed with other breeds).  If you were to breed with another shihtzu i would be VERY interested lol  

Keep me posted hun if u do go through with this ~ Luckily shihtzu's tend to have 1-3 pups and my vet said lillie would proberely only have 1 as she was small...so not too many to home!  So if u keep one and i have one lol ......

I just cant get enough of my lillie, she comes everywhere with me..even the channel islands!!

xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Miranda ~ Really  I must admit im a true shihtzu lover and hate cross breeds of this animal cos of health implications...but that is my own personal feeling.

xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

lol jack shih never heard of that one before    My other dog is a cross breed. She is staffy x doberman/rotty lol

Poppy comes camping with us she loves it. And its suprizing how many seaside shops let them in too  . She is only 1 and only had 1 season so wont be breeding till she is at least 18 months old anyway. Might take her to stud dh wants me to


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, not really ducks. Would have been funny though!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well dh likes the idea of bull dog/shihtzu cross = lots of bullshihtz!  Typical man! lol


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray! I bet they'd be so cute! I'd love a fluffy version of my Staffie!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my god im slow tonite     Im blaming lack of sleep


----------

